# Late August Florida Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Late August Florida Fishing*
One thing is for sure... Florida is hot in August. But that's not all that is hot; the fishing is on fire. Let's take a look.







Friday, August 23, 2020, thanks to Marco we know it is going to be rough & wet:

Hopefully a little prayer to the Weather Goddess will help:

The ride out is looking good; really good. Time for the best of friends to enjoy quality time together:


Time to troll for Bonito:

And the faster than fast hard fighting Kind of them all:

Be sure to catch the 'Great Kingfish Fight' on video at the end of this report:

Friday night, as expected, was wet and rough; really rough. Captain Dylan Hubbard reported that the waves approached 10 foot. That's when a 72' long, 25' wide catamaran comes into its own. 
Saturday morning welcomed improving weather and some great eating fish. 
Often overlooked is the porgy. The porgy, mildly sweet and flaky, lean, and very low in fat, is a real fish-lovers treat. They are plentiful, no size limit, and no closed season:

Another fish that is very good eating is the Lionfish. But there is a problem... The 'invasive' Lionfish are disastrously out-breeding, out-living, out-eating and out-competing every other fish in the Western Atlantic Ocean, Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea. If left unchecked Lionfish will ultimately cause the destruction of the reef, native fish stocks, and the livelihoods of everyone that depend upon them. We can help by making them the main course for dinner:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To talk about 'main course for dinner' is to talk about snapper and grouper:


This guy may be small, but the taste is HUGE:

Far from small, but ever so good to eat:

Talk about far from small. Mr. John Martin knew he was in for a real fight. The great battle lasted over fifteen minutes on heavy tackle. 

It's illegal to take a Goliath Grouper out of the water. The monster fish was vented and sent home to fight again. John reported that as the fish was vented you could hear the air rushing out. Thanks for the fight!

Talk about a fight:

Another fight we will never forget:

check it out:





 
We saw huge waves and heavy rain. We are tired, really tires. Let's enjoy a special 'Jersey-Girl' Tammy dinner and hit our air-conditioned bunks for the long ride home. 

One thing is for sure... Florida is hot in August. But that's not all that is hot; the fishing is on fire.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely! Join us.


----------

